# 0 side branches, 10" tall G13 Labs - Cinderella 99....curious...



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 20, 2014)

...as the title says, I have a 10" G13 Labs Cinderella 99, and it seems to have no side branching. I'm scared to top it because I have a feeling it will explode lol!! I just don't know what to think about this. 

Any and all thoughts please. 















Here's a link to the journal it's a part of:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69229


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 20, 2014)

Off with it`s head. Do believe that`s what I`d do.


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2014)

Too early to be making Male or Female calls but Most of my males looked similar to that. Tall, lanky no side branching.  I would keep an eye on it but don't go crazy.  You have plenty of time to yank it when and if it actually shows as a Male.  jmo


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 20, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Too early to be making Male or Female calls but Most of my males looked similar to that. Tall, lanky no side branching.  I would keep an eye on it but don't go crazy.  You have plenty of time to yank it when and if it actually shows as a Male.  jmo



It's a FEM seed, but of course that doesn't mean it won't be male. Also, if it has to go, I'm quite ok with it. I'll have more room for the other stuff! hah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 21, 2014)

Curious if any other have experience with this strain of this type of situation? (No side branches at all)


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 21, 2014)

G13 Labs Cinderella 99 is a "mostly Sativa" strain so side branching should be plentiful.

Odd pheno or just too immature?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2014)

Top that lanky girl.  Really.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 21, 2014)

That's what I was going to say but topping it would take most of the growth. 

And, if things got mixed up and that's not a Sativa, but rather if it might be a "1 cola" type strain, topping it might not be a good idea.

Otherwise, that would have been my suggestion as well.

At this point, I simply don't trust the breeders and seedbanks and all their claims at all so it could be any strain or combination of strains.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 21, 2014)

Thing is, I don't have room for it if it doesn't comply.. but I don't want it to go to the waste land as I REALLY want to try this. So I think I'm with Rose in the thought of; "I'm just going to top it already". 

Biggest reasons to top it would be 1) should MAKE it drive power and energy to the "new tops" and 2) if I were to throw it away, may as well at least try to top it and salvage it. 


Thanks for tuning in all. She won't have room in this garden if she doesn't comply!


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 21, 2014)

If you are going to toss it anyway, definitely top it and see what happens.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 21, 2014)

I would super crop her and leave the top. That's just me.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2014)

If you top that lady, she is going to bush out for you. I wanna see.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 21, 2014)

Anddddd I just topped it  

Let's see what happens, lol.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 21, 2014)

Did you top or fim? It looks like there was enough top growth to fim.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 21, 2014)

Super cropping will bush any plant out with out sacrificing the main cola. I prefer a foxtail over a chunk of a top.

It's all about the veg time and that baby is still young.

Again this is just me, I'd like to see a side by side of the same plant, one topped.  One cropped. 

I'd be willing to bet the cropped would win your heart overall.

Way less stunt and results are almost overnight.

Try it, don't defy it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 21, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> Super cropping will bush any plant out with out sacrificing the main cola. I prefer a foxtail over a chunk of a top.
> 
> It's all about the veg time and that baby is still young.
> 
> ...




to each their own---topped cropped bent whatever---i would top it to get 5 main colas---imo its all about the canopy and a bit of stress to push them plants to the limit---1' thick canopy shading the floor---no lowers taking energy to produce popcorn all focus is on the top


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2014)

I was going to suggest fimming instead of topping....but I see it is too late.  I don't think that any of my C99s have really grown like that.  I grew a lot of Joey Weed C99 and a batch of Moscas C99.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 21, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Too early to be making Male or Female calls but Most of my males looked similar to that. Tall, lanky no side branching.  I would keep an eye on it but don't go crazy.  You have plenty of time to yank it when and if it actually shows as a Male.  jmo



i wouldn't do anything till it's sexed


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 21, 2014)

I'd lop that girl's head off, and sleep just fine tonight  Keep an eye on that one, weird boy smell to that one.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 21, 2014)

Lots of opinions, I love it!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2014)

Agreed, opinions are great. Most of the time they are different. 

I def agree don't do anything before it is sexed, if not your just slowing growth to wait and see.

That baby is small to be topping imo... the bigger they are once you top, fim, crop the quicker they come back. If the plant was bigger I'd def say go for the topping, but on something that tiny I would have waited.

OSS had an awesome point about canopy. If you have the sq footage and plant numbers are low topping is the way to go.

I'm mostly an SOG guy. I think method dictates decisions like this overall. I try for as many main colas as possible as I would have thrown that plant in flower and let her finish out.

It looks like a boy to me as well BUT I have had many lanky boy-wanna-bes turn out to be a leggy female.

There is no guarantee with female seeds but good luck!! I know we can all agree that we want it to have BOOBIEZZZ.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 22, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> Agreed, opinions are great. Most of the time they are different.
> 
> I def agree don't do anything before it is sexed, if not your just slowing growth to wait and see.
> 
> ...



Oh, hmm, I always top between 5th and 6th node or further along (This one ended up being between 8th and 9th nodes), but that's when I start. I'm using 4.5' x 4.5' tents. I top, then let recover and grow, then super crop / LST (depending on "situations"). The amount of topping and how or why I crop / LST depends on how many I have going into flowering at one given time. If I get rid of the Crit Jack I had going, and rid myself of what's going to look like 2 males, I believe I'll have 7 ready to go. So I figured 1 round of topping / FIMing and 1 good round of LST after the crops / tops / FIM's. (lol) 

I've yet to have a FEM seed give a male, but certainly it's bound to happen sometime??  

I'm tempted in doing a SOG. That involves minimal training yes? Somewhat lollipop and just let her reach? How many would you put in my size tents? 

Also, random thought... I'm one of those guys that doesn't like foxtailing and my best plant is seeming to be doing just that lol. 


Thanks TOA! Always great to have you swing through and give your thoughts! :aok:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2014)

Usually 1 plant per Sq foot... I like to cram them in there but to much can be detrimental.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 22, 2014)

So with my space, that's 20 total. If I do say 16-20, I should get 1oz from each minimum, if done decently, yes?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2014)

I think you should let it go..... no wait, bend it over..... no not that, FIM it..... Too late, I see you already topped it. You know how I do things DGF


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 25, 2014)

lol Hushpuppy  Yes, I know you! 


As for the C99 and my topping, she is now throwing side branches! Yay!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2014)

YAY, i was wondering.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 26, 2014)

cool, I figured she would.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 4, 2014)

This plant... is vegging only.... and I see trichomes on the leaves. This is unreal!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 5, 2014)

Your kidding... You have another one of them "Frankenstone" plants


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 6, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> Your kidding... You have another one of them "Frankenstone" plants



I always find the "special" ones, lol.


----------



## zem (Oct 8, 2014)

LOL what a fun journey, glad I could jump in


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 20, 2014)

I wannna seeeeee too


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Oct 20, 2014)

Post pics!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh, this is a bit older.. since this post, I've topped and gotten loads of side branching, and even (as stated) some "pre-resination" in the veg state hah. 

I will get a batch of pics today and post in my current journal. I'll also link one of the images of the C99 in here to show the branching. Very healthy plant, I'm exceedingly happy to have kept it so far.


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 21, 2014)

Well good ya see not all weirdos should be thrown away then we wouldnt have u or everyone else on here lmfao


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 21, 2014)

lol SNWbunie!  

Sorry about no pics... I went up to take them, and my camera battery died! The damn thing never dies! lol 

I should be able to get some today. :aok:


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 21, 2014)

**Dr.green fang 

That would be so cool and not a problem i got notta to do today... lazy *** comin through lol dont u just looovvveeee how thjbgs just randonly poof and die when ur trying to use them. I hate rhat lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's a picture taken from my picture update in my current journal: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69229&page=6


----------



## PencilHead (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm baffled. How does C-99 get "feminized" when it's known for not hermie-ing? I've got Joey C-99 I've mothered out for seeds and have never seen the slightest hint of hermaphrodites.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 24, 2014)

PencilHead said:


> I'm baffled. How does C-99 get "feminized" when it's known for not hermie-ing? I've got Joey C-99 I've mothered out for seeds and have never seen the slightest hint of hermaphrodites.




I believe they use a chemical to flip em... but I dunno. I just know I like G13 Labs and that I had gotten this C99 for free... so, into the garden it goes! hah


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 24, 2014)

There are a couple ways that a plant can be forced to change gender. I believe most breeders use a chemical to resex a plant, then they don't let it pollinate itself (which is the biggest cause of nanner popping, herm seed producing plants). They breed it to a diferent female and then do a series of rebreeding with the resexed and regular plants in order to lock down the stability of the phenotypes. This is done long before any "femmed" seeds go to market (if they are a reputable breeder).


----------



## PencilHead (Oct 25, 2014)

The ghost of Hick is walking around here somewhere mumbling to itself.


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2014)

PencilHead said:


> The ghost of Hick is walking around here somewhere mumbling to itself.



I think it's doing more than mumbling, knowing oh how much Hick liked Hermies.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 26, 2014)

What happened to Hick anyway? He hasn't gone to the great MJ field in the sky has he?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 27, 2014)

No...he's around.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, is C99 a very very citrusy smelling type? This is interesting


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok, ok... looking back, holy smokes.... NO branching! hahaha! 

If you look at my new journal, The Dr's Office, you'll see me rocking clones from this exact bean. I had to update this because this is quite literally the most potent, tasty, stinky, sticky, COMPACT buds.. I've ever had. I got this as a freebie, almost killed it and didn't even waste time, and it's one of the healthiest plants I have.  

Had to update this!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> What happened to Hick anyway? He hasn't gone to the great MJ field in the sky has he?


I was woundering the samething. Bet he got married to that 4 legged critter in the high heels. Lol


----------



## ncmga (Mar 3, 2015)

Greetings

I've had a cindy male self himself, I grew some out and I think 2-3 were fems.   Can check coffee table
Atomic Dog attic have a pic of the cindy selfing male and seeds. The method here was by accident only by changing the light regimen( stress).

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------

